# VW Golf GTI new Car protection Detail - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This lovely Isaac Blue Steel Mk7.5 Golf GTI came in for our New Car Protection Detail.
The owner opted for a wax protection so Auto Finesse Spirit would be applied to the paint work.

The order of the detail:

Full safe wash,
Chemical decontamination - tar removal, iron fallout removal,
Clay bar,
Single stage machine polish,
Auto Finesse Spirit wax for the paint work,
Auto Finesse Mint Rims for the wheels,
Interior cleansed and protection applied.

Onto the car.
The Golf was actually 2 month old by the time it came in (it's been a busy year!) and had covered 1,200 miles. It had only been washed at the dealership before collection so had a nice layer of grime.

20180105_083651 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_083658 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_083715 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The wheels, tyres, arches and brake calipers were cleaned first.
Then onto the safe wash process.

20180105_091459 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_093158 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Chemical decontamination.

20180105_100541 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_101242 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The car was then taken inside to be dried and clayed.

Then onto the machine polishing stage.
Some before and after shots.

20180105_141349 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_142332 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_131355 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_131714 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_144746 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_145306 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_123456 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_124248 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_124321 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180105_124708 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The exhaust tips were polished and protected.

20180106_101834 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_105049 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_105127 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Interior cleaned and dedicated protective products applied.

20180106_114438 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_114324 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_114328 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

All paintwork was waxed,
Wheels waxed,
Chrome trims polished,
External rubbers and plastics dressed,
All exterior glass polished and protected.

The end result.

20180106_112740 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_112747 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_112815 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_112824 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_113156 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_113149 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_113139 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180106_112842 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 

Richard.

20180106_112836 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job Richard :thumb:

Didn't look too bad before I've seen some right horrors recently with new cars including my own Mazda but you've done a great job im sure the owner will be delighted.

I do like that colour it suits the Golf.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Macca  

This one was quite refreshing really. The supplying dealership only washed it and left it at that. They were asked not to bother trying to remove any adhesive or anything so there wasn't too much damage inflicted. 

I love this colour. Really works on the Golf. It could be my favourite VW colour to date!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Lovely motor, great job and I do agree, it's a lovely colour that suits the car


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

love these things


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

perfect job, love how the interior looks ultra clean


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Mint, cracking job!!


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, looks great. 

I’ve just placed an order for a new Golf, currently due to be delivered in May!

Just wondering if you had any issues cleaning the new Active Info Display? Not sure how good that will look if the screen is scratched. I always seem to inflict micro-marring when I dust instrument binnacles and with these electronic screens, I’m scared it will be worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Excellent!
You've made that colour very desirable.


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

I too have placed an order for a MK7.5 GTi in Isaac blue! Should arrive around May! 

Any issues with Gtechniq coatings on the windscreen on these? Seems to be a few people getting bad juddering!


----------



## IAMDDB (Jan 16, 2018)

Interesting. Not bad condition. Some I’ve seen on YouTube recently were terrible and make me worry about my new car


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

So my Isaac Blue GTi arrives in 2 weeks time! The dealer has been kind enough to not valet the car (saving himself some money!) - they are just going to remove the transportation protection. 

I am planning a full wash, decontamination, clay, cut, polish, refinement and then Gtechniq CSL&EXO as well as G1 smart glass and Gtechniq Smart Fabric on the interior!

Cannot wait!


----------

